# Best weight for a beginner's recurve?



## Turtles Run (Feb 18, 2010)

I made a fairly typical noob mistake a couple months ago, and got a 50# Bear Grizzly for my first bow ever. 

Okay okay, it's not that bad though. I worked out my shoulder to make sure I could handle the weight. Since I'm too embarrassed to show up at the local archery club with a bow I can barely handle, I've been practicing in my garage. I am now proud to say that at 5 yards, I can keep all my arrows in a region the size of a large dinner plate. ukey: 

In the meantime, I've been scouring Ebay for a vintage bow of suitable quality; no interest in buying an ILF rig at the moment. Seriously, for a beginner intent on properly learning the fundamentals, what would be a good draw weight for a first barebow recurve? 20 lbs? 25lbs? 30 lbs?

Thanks in advance for any advice. Been lurking for a while, this forum is great.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Are you more "Pee wee Herman-ish".....or more "Brock Lesnar-ish"?

The answer to this question is likely different for most everyone. Many trad shooters I know started out at 50# (some +). Only you know what you can handle.

Good luck.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Turtles Run said:


> Seriously, for a beginner intent on properly learning the fundamentals, what would be a good draw weight for a first barebow recurve? 20 lbs? 25lbs? 30 lbs?


It depends upon your personal strength and experience.

If you have a chance to try out the bow and have a good understanding of how to shoot a bow...that would be the best advice to find exactly what draw weight is right for you to learn with.

Some people need a bow that draws 30lbs. or less and some can handle much heavier.

If in doubt...always side on the side of going lighter than what you think.

Ray :shade:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Turtle -

The guys I train these days start with 30# or less AT THEIR DRAW LENGTH. There'll be a little variation, but no more that a few pounds in either direction. Oddly enough within a few weeks they're out shooting a lot of "seasoned" traditional types. 

OK, I know you said you didn't want a full ILF rig, but something like the Hoyt Excel is pretty economical and can turn into a "full ILF" rig later on or a full hunting rig, if that's your game plan.

The vintage bows in the lighter draw weights do show up on eBay rom time to time, so basically save a search and check back often.

BTW - thanks for the kind words about the book!

Viper1 out.


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

TR:

I shot for the first time this Tuesday with a 30# Shakespeare Ocala. Got it from an AT member for about 60 dollars. It is nicked up quite a bit, but with 1716 aluminums it is so much more fun than my 45# starter bow. 

Don't get hung up on price too much for your first bow as you will realize that there are so many cool bows out there. As a newb, it is almost impossible to pick what style of bow you want once you become an established shooter. It should all be about form and fun right now. 

Tim


----------



## innate123 (Dec 4, 2006)

Talk to bearbowman on this site, he has quite a few bows that he might part with an older lightweight one. I bought two from him for my son and I. 

Tim


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

*"Best weight for a beginner's recurve?"*

Any weight that lets you shoot for as long as you want without overtiring. 

Easy enough, huh?...but there really is no way for anyone else to know. The added benefit, if you will, with starting with a lighter bow is that you not only will attain the aforementioned but will also know better when you are ready to increase the weight. 

Perhaps it’s a bit difficult to comprehend from a novice perspective but moving through lower weights to a legal hunting weight can happen relatively quickly, with sufficient dedication that continues to fulfill the promise of positive feedback. Keep it fun…and you’ll likely get to the next “there” before you know it. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Turtles Run (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input, guys. You've all been very helpful. I think I'll find me a vintage 25 pound-er, and work on proper fundamentals first. There will always be time for "bow measuring" later on, yes?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I shoot bows in the 45# to 50# range and I'm able to shoot 100# if I so wished.

I still have a 35# set of limbs to work on *form* and *alignment*, if you dont learn those two key elements of shooting you will never be able to shoot accurately. Get yourself a light cheap trainer bow to work of form and alignment once you learn this, 50# isn't so hard to control. The Bow isn't wasted as you will keep using it for form training for many years.


Bows are like womens shoes, you can never have too many


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

In my opinion as a beginner myself, the lighter the better... you can't go too light for a beginner's bow.

This is how I see it, and note that I am a beginner myself.

There are only 2 things you really need to do. 1 is to work on getting perfect form and 2 is to be strong enough to handle a weight heavy enough to accomplish what you want to do. As a beginner, everyone seems to say that form is #1 priority. Form takes a lot of bow time for experimenting and training muscle memory so a lighter bow is better because it allows you to practice form without getting tired, giving you unlimited access to the time you want to spend shooting. Even if you're over powered for the bow, knowing that you can shoot forever is good if you are having a bad day and need to shoot through it. Looking at what a light bow offers, it seems that it allows you to do all the important things that you need to do to get good except for strength training, which you can easily prep for with weights or whatever gym regiment you want to do. So let's look at the cons of a light bow.

As noted, you can't strength train with it. Possibly equally as embarrassing to take to the range as a bow that you can't handle at first, but if you progress fast, it'll quickly silence those people. I've noticed, however, that the archer community seems to be pretty forgiving when it comes to people using light bows. I tell everyone I use a kid's bow and no one really laughs at me. They always say, the bow does not make a great shooter. It's the knowledge and experience behind the bow that makes one. Lighter bows don't shoot as fast or as far as heavier bows, though, as a beginner, you don't really want to be shooting too far since your accuracy will probably be really bad anyways. Light bows lack versatility when you become more advanced. What I mean is that it'll basically be too light to hunt with if you plan on hunting, and you'll really put yourself at a disadvantage if you try and compete with a light bow (though not impossible from what I'm told). So you can't really graduate with the bow, but what you can do is get a bow that has upgradable limbs and work your way up saving a little bit of cash by doing this.

So looking over everything that I've noted, it seems like the lighter the better, even if it might be too light. As long as the bow fits you properly, being that it is the right size for your draw length, grip is a good size for your hand size, and that it's made of real bow material and not like... plastic or something the real bows aren't made of, then it should be a fine beginner's practice bow.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Morisato - 

I don't think you can call yourself a beginner anymore.

Think you've gotten over the biggest "beginner" hurdle already.

Viper1 out.


----------

